# When does a house feel like it's yours?



## Rustedbird (Nov 20, 2006)

Just a question of when where you live feels like it's yours. 

Is it when the colour on the walls isn't beige anymore?  Or does it take something more drastic, like gutting and redoing rooms? 

I'm the latter. I may own it outright, but it just wasn't mine until the wallpaper went away. 

So, what point is it that where you live feels like it's yours?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Rustedbird:
I felt like ours was home the first day we moved in. We rented for the first year while I negotiated with the absentee owner for a sale. I had to tell him the same story several different ways (all of them true) before he sold it to me for what he wanted and the price I wanted to pay.
It not only felt like it was ours, I compassed land and sea to assure it would be ours for life. I would share some of the negotiations if anyone is interested but I don't want to bore the whole Forum with the details.
Glenn


----------

